

Ask HN: ChromeOS or Windows 10? - cdvonstinkpot

Hi,<p>I&#x27;m shopping around for a new laptop, &amp; I see the cheapest ones are Chromebooks.<p>The deal-breaker feature I need is some sort of &#x27;secure boot&#x27;, so the motherboard can&#x27;t be infected with malware.<p>I see ChromeOS &amp; Windows have different approaches to do secureboot, &amp; I&#x27;m wondering if the Chromebook version will protect me as well as the Windows implementation.<p>I also have a ton of Windows software that I don&#x27;t know if they&#x27;ll run on a ChromeOS- I&#x27;m thinking they won&#x27;t.<p>What do you think?
======
ice303
I think I'm missing something in your post... Malware infected motherboards?
How is this possible?

Chromebook will not run any windows software. It runs google's chrome OS and
Chrome web browser. it's a total Web-based operating environment and all
applications are web based (although some apps may run offline).

------
benologist
There's a new Windows 10 laptop that's the same price as chrome books -

[http://www.omgchrome.com/169-acer-cloudbook-is-a-
windows-10-...](http://www.omgchrome.com/169-acer-cloudbook-is-a-
windows-10-chromebook/)

